# Honey + metal.



## trapper_dave (Jan 5, 2007)

Ok, can someone give me a rundown on metal and honey. Is a cast iron pump acceptable? What about bronze? Does it have to be stainless or brass? Can someone explain how these metals affect the honey?

Thanks,

David


----------



## guatebee (Nov 15, 2004)

I´d like to add aluminum and copper... specially copper: some honey handling equipments have copper coils that either go int the honey or else honey flows through them. Is that OK according to up to date honey industry standards?


----------



## bksss (May 16, 2007)

One more question, how about using a rusty honey extractor? I may have the opportunity to purchase one with rust on its cages. Thanks for any information.
Kim


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

bksss said:


> One more question, how about using a rusty honey extractor? I may have the opportunity to purchase one with rust on its cages. Thanks for any information.
> Kim


I think there may be some kind of food grade lubricant or some sort of stuff that you can seal that rust with. Look in a beekeeping catalog.

-Nathanael


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

Read the directions first. Food grade clear coat.

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/products.asp?pcode=615


----------

